# Numerous Policies up for renewal



## suzie (27 Dec 2012)

Hi all,

Myself (and extended family) have policies up for renewal:

Aviva Business Plan Choice: 2 Elderly Adults. Considering switching them to Laya SimplyHealth Excess

Family of/on:
1 Adult: Laya Company Care Plus
2 Kids: Laya Essential Choice
1 Kid: Laya Company Care Choice 

Seeing that Laya have 1/2 price for kids am considering:
1 Adult: Laya Company Care Plus
3 Kids: Laya Health Smart or Health Smart Family 

Is there anything else on the market in this price range/policy cover that I should review?

Thanks
S.


----------



## snowyb (27 Dec 2012)

Hi Suzie,

You have everything pretty much covered in a nutshell.

For your parents, there is another plan with Laya very similar to Simply Health Excess, called Total Health Choice, launched in December 2012.  Slightly cheaper, 874 per adult. 

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?279&323/

Both plans are good value. 
As a matter of interest, what is your renewal date?

Snowyb


----------



## suzie (27 Dec 2012)

Hi snowy

Parents is the 30/12 & family 1/1/13. Kids are young (oldest 8),  so really think public hospital cover would be enough with a bit of day to day cover on low excess for gp visits etc. Obviously if the half price represents good value for money, I'll stick with it for this year's renewal 

Thanks 
S

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eithneangela (27 Dec 2012)

I don't know if this helps but hubby and I have been paying for private health insurance for the last 20 years based on group scheme, with cover in private hospitals. I've done some thorough research and combined with the fact that we're both healthy and have been for the last 20 years, we've finally discovered that we've been paying way over the odds for the possibility of wanting care/treatment in a private hospital. We don't need that - and having confirmed with our insurer (was Bupa, then Quinn, now Laya) that we are entitled to all of the medical care possible in a public hospital, we downgraded our cover (we were Laya Health, now Laya Essential) and have saved a lot of money (hubby did some sums and says we could have saved ourselves about €15,000 in the last 20 years and still be well covered!). So, research, think, discuss, research again and decide whether you want a private room in a private hospital, a private room in a public hospital or just access to relevant consultant and a bed somewhere!


----------



## snowyb (28 Dec 2012)

suzie said:


> Hi snowy
> 
> Parents is the 30/12 & family 1/1/13. Kids are young (oldest 8),  so really think public hospital cover would be enough with a bit of day to day cover on low excess for gp visits etc. Obviously if the half price represents good value for money, I'll stick with it for this year's renewal
> 
> ...



Hi,
As your parents renewal date is 30/12/2012, if you join online for them with Laya, they will qualify for the 10% discount - offer ends 31/12/2012 - only available online.

Hope its not too late, ie. hope they haven't switched over yet.

Snowyb


----------



## browtal (28 Dec 2012)

My husband and I have been with VHI for the past 40 years.  We have had C plan with options, which covers us for Private room in most private hospitals. The premium has now increased to around €4000 per year, we find this very expensive.
Could anybody help with a comparison and other plans. We have had excellent service from VHI during that time. My husband was sick overseas and I could not give them enough praise for their help.
Now with the plans becoming so expensive we will have to reconsider the various options available.
I have looked on the site that explains the various plans but find it complicated, they each are so different. Could anybody help. 

Couple aged over 65 looking for hospital cover semi private in Private hospitals but with no excess on plan.  
Many thanks Browtal


----------



## snowyb (29 Dec 2012)

Hi Browtal,

Good news!  Laya Healthcare have recently launched a new plan called Total Health Select which is identical to Plan C.  Full cover for private room in a private hospital, etc

Price per adult;  1205 per annum

There are also much better outpatient benefits, with a 1 euro excess, with no age related waiting times, so you can avail of these extra benefits from your next renewal date.   You can see the direct comparison below:

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?71&322/

If you just want semi private cover in Private hospitals, with no excess on plan, the best option would be Company Care Plus with Laya Healthcare.  
Price per adult;  1059pa
With this plan, there is an extra option to pay a shortfall of 50per night for a private room in a private hospital if required. 

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?71&198/

What is your renewal date?

Snowyb


----------



## wbbs (29 Dec 2012)

I had just read Browtal's post and thought it somewhat similar to my own predicament.  With VHI since forever, need to change now, cost too much and now that I have looked at it a little I don't even think I have the level of cover I thought I had.  Was on old plan b through work, two other people on plan as well, 83yr old with previous heart problems and young adult, now no longer working but just stayed with vhi.  From my brief reading I think plan b no longer provides the type of full cardiac care that was received in Blackrock Clinic when it was needed 10 yrs ago, now hopefully it may never be needed again but just in case!

The Total Health Select that you mentioned Snowy would be cheaper than the plan b equivalent which is 1400 or so, renewal date is 31st so need to be doing something fast.  In fact the second plan you mentioned looks like it would suit me fine either and is even cheaper, must have a serious look at it tomorrow.

I have looked at hia comparison site but it is a bit overwhelming, when I put in the name of my plan, it bring up over 100 to compare with, I lose the will to live just looking at it!


----------



## snowyb (29 Dec 2012)

Hi wbbs,

Since your renewal date is 31/12/2012, if you join online with Laya Healthcare, you can avail of the extra 10% discount for each person, the offer applies upto and including 31st Dec.  Note there is a 3% charge if you pay in instalments but its still an overall reduction  
on the premium, if you join online.

Also, you can choose different plans for each person, according to their individual needs.
For example, plan Simply Health Excess or Total Health Choice  may suit the young adult.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?279&323/

As you already said, the 2 plans recommended for Browtal would suit you and 83 yr old.

Snowyb


----------



## wbbs (29 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the info, I think I will go with different plans for each.  The older person actually has a medical card for day to day stuff but just in case would want the preferably private room in local private hospital if necessary.  Semi private would do me, I'm not that fussy. 

When work were paying for vhi I never really looked at it and luckily had no reason to claim either but in the last year or two I have had several trips to doctor and consultants and have just realised that I may have been able to claim something back on them, must look into it further, that was not there originally with plan b as far as I know but seems to be on the newer version of it.


----------



## browtal (29 Dec 2012)

Hi Snowyb,
Many thanks for taking the time to reply.  My renewal date is 15th January.  Regards Browtal


----------



## suzie (29 Dec 2012)

Hi

Snowy might say otherwise but I would switch early to get the switching discount. 

Snowy, thanks I will switch the parents online. Wrt the kids options, I don't see a public level cover + day to day that would come in cheaper than their half price offer. 

Cheers 
S


----------



## snowyb (29 Dec 2012)

Browtal,

With a renewal date of 15th Jan, the online 10% discount will be finished by then.  

As a VHI customer, you cannot switch at this late stage, to avail of the extra discount, as you are fully paid upto 14 Jan 2013 and you cannot have two plans at the same time, even just for a couple of weeks.
However, overall you will still make huge savings by switching to Laya from 15th Jan 2013 compared to Plan C with VHI.

Suzie,

You have every angle covered now, you're right about the half price kids offer,best value around.   It beats Aviva's latest offer of 6 weeks free for Health Value plan.

Glad everyone's sorted!  Now if I could just sort out tonight's lotto numbers!


Snowyb


----------



## suzie (29 Dec 2012)

Thanks snowby. 

Is it in the legislation regarding dual policies? If one did take another policy, would the new provider find out and potentially cancel their policy (doubt they really want to lose customers) 

S

PS try 5,25,34,10,41,7!


----------



## wbbs (30 Dec 2012)

On the Laya online application it asks whether or not you have existing health insurance, when you tick yes it then brings up further fields, one is Health Insurance Start Date and Current Policy Start date, I have been with VHI for over 30 yrs approx and have no clue as to actual start date. I have gone through all my stuff online with VHI and there is no mention of the start date either. Does anyone know does this have to be an accurate date? 

Obviously I can ring them tomorrow but was hoping to get this sorted tonight


----------



## suzie (30 Dec 2012)

snowyb said:


> Hi,
> As your parents renewal date is 30/12/2012, if you join online for them with Laya, they will qualify for the 10% discount - offer ends 31/12/2012 - only available online.
> 
> Hope its not too late, ie. hope they haven't switched over yet.
> ...



Just for others out there. This discount only applies to these schemes (as taken from their website):

The discount applies to the following schemes only – Essential First, Essential Starter, Essential Choice, Essential, Essential Select, Essential Plus Starter, Essential Connect, Essential Health, Essential Complete, Essential Plus (No Excess), Essential Plus (Excess), Essential Gold, Credit Union Starter, Credit Union Family, Essential Care, PersonalCare, FamilyCare, CompleteCare, HealthManager First, HealthManager Starter, HealthManager, HealthManager Silver and HealthManager Gold. 

S.


----------



## suzie (30 Dec 2012)

I'd say just give an approximation...you call correct with a follow up phone call

S.


----------



## wbbs (30 Dec 2012)

I was going with the company care plus and it does show an amount below the listed price  so I thought I was getting a discount, didn't work it out exactly to be sure but that one is not in the list above.

Actually it just gets more confusing, it is showing price of 975 when I add the policy as opposed to 1059 listed but when I click on 'view price breakdown' ti shows a different price again but only for an 11 month period with renewal on 30/11/13   ???


----------



## suzie (30 Dec 2012)

Laya always round the renewal to the start of month.  Thus the price changes. So the trick is to have a renewal during a promotional period. So is pre or post Xmas/calendar the best time to renew? 

S


----------



## wbbs (30 Dec 2012)

It's just too complicated!  going to ring them in the morning, tired of it all now!


----------

